# Site, review / suggedtions.



## itscody (Jul 31, 2012)

Just looking to get a little input on my website.  & see of I should change anything or even everything. 

Http://C-Fphotography.com.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 31, 2012)

Your _Home / Services /__ Portfolio / __Contact _ line should always be where they're visible and accessible at all times.


----------



## itscody (Jul 31, 2012)

It's actually visible on each page on the right side


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 31, 2012)

I never noticed it.  It started out on the bottom, so I always looked for it there.


----------



## itscody (Jul 31, 2012)

Should I move it to the bottom. Or is the right side fine.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 31, 2012)

Having it on the bottom makes it hard to navigate the site.


----------



## itscody (Jul 31, 2012)

So the right side is fine then.  Nothing else you see ?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 31, 2012)

maybe a few too many facebook/like/twitter buttons. you cant click on a link without seeing half a dozen of them. 
also, on all of the pages when you click on a link from the bottom, the backgrounds are all white. maybe add a little something for a background. at least a color or something. otherwise, I think the layout is good from a consumer prospective. except for the "about" page which says is still being revised. take out the link until it is finished. people dont like seeing unfinished pages. looks unprofessional. even with an "under construction" sign on it.


----------



## itscody (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll see if it will let me just add the. Social network buttons to the contact page.  

And I actually have the about me file ready to upload. I just haven't had Internet access while traveling.


----------



## itscody (Jul 31, 2012)

What do you mean the background from the bottom links.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 31, 2012)

I won't really comment on the design, but the text really needs some work. If you are presenting yourself as a professional, the site really needs to reflect that quality, not just with your photos, but with the written content as well.

I didn't have time to go over the whole site, but just on the home page, here are some examples:

Landscaping: Why is this first, anyway? Is this the area you really WANT to emphasize? 
At any rate, this is a pet peeve of mine. You state, "Landmarks, buildings and other outdoor things like their pictures taken as well."
NO, they don't. They are inanimate objects, and as such, they have absolutely no feelings whatsoever, about having their pictures taken or anything else. 
Perhaps a better blurb here would be "We will also photograph buildings, landmarks and other locations that may have a special meaning for you."  Well not that, but you get the idea, hopefully--it's not about what the buildings "like," it's about what your client might like!

Portraits: 
"Weather it be for School, Sports, Band...."
You're not talking about the climate, so it's "whether." 
Also (another pet peeve--I have LOTS of them, lol), don't capitalize school, sports or band. They are not proper nouns. Also, don't capitalize "view" later in the same sentence--unless (and I would suggest this), you end that sentence after "...we can do it." and then make "Visit..." another sentence.

Schedule a Session
Current sentence: "You have the option of a 2 hour session, its your choice if it last that long."
This whole sentence is just awkward.  If you leave it, at least change "its" to "it's" and "last" to "lasts."
But a better choice might be something like: "Your session can be scheduled for any length you desire, up to a 2-hour maximum." (or, if there is a minimum, say "can be scheduled for XX minutes up to XX hours").

Another sentence in this section: "Portraits and Family Portraits are at a set location, Modeling the location varies."
Again, just a poorly worded sentence, and you also need to lose the caps on Family Portraits and Modeling.
Revise to something like: "Individual portraits and family portraits are at a set location. For modeling, the location will vary."

That's all I looked at, but based on that, I'd suggest finding someone with decent grammar skills to proof the site for you. 
I'm not trying to sound harsh, by the way, I just think grammar can really make the difference between an "almost decent" website and a truly outstanding one.
Plus, I'm an editor. It's not just how I make a living, it's what I DO...


----------



## itscody (Jul 31, 2012)

sm4him said:
			
		

> I won't really comment on the design, but the text really needs some work. If you are presenting yourself as a professional, the site really needs to reflect that quality, not just with your photos, but with the written content as well.
> 
> I didn't have time to go over the whole site, but just on the home page, here are some examples:
> 
> ...



Exactly the suggestion I was looking for. Thank you so much I will be changing a lot of it. When I get home tonight.  

Is there anything else anybody sees that could improve the site.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 31, 2012)

itscody said:


> What do you mean the background from the bottom links.



the background on all your pages is just plain white. very white.


----------



## itscody (Jul 31, 2012)

pixmedic said:
			
		

> the background on all your pages is just plain white. very white.



Oh okay.  I'll see what I can do about that as well.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 31, 2012)

Landscaping - this means planting bushes and laying lawns and things. "Landscapes"is probably the title you want for the home-page Landscape thing.
Portrait's - the apostrophe makes it possessive, not plural. You have this error in the title of the Portraits thing in the home page.
The Schedule a Session home-page thing looks like a stock photo, not one you took. This is problematic, since it's substantially better than the others.

Services page repeats the apostrophe when you mean a plural error at least three times.

Trim your portfolio, it makes you look like an awful photographer. Half the stuff in there is medium-good snapshots. People are going to, correctly, figure they can just do THAT themselves. Trim it to half a dozen keepers.

Stick your "I work out of here" information on the front page, not lost on some Contact page.

Ditch the blog. Nobody can maintain a blog worth a damn on a business site, and it makes you look stupid when there's three posts, all from 2 years ago.

Ditch the Landscape section except from the portfolio. Nobody's going to pay you to shoot landscapes. Get them of the front page (that's a very weak photograph anyways).

You don't look like you're much of a photographer, but the good news is, that doesn't matter a bit. Being a professional photographer is about running a business. As long as you can stamp out portraits in your signature style (and you have one, if that "babies lost in the darkness" is a style -- and by the way, it's pretty good, it's a strong niche, and I actually like those photos quite a bit) by the dozen, your photography is sufficient. Get the embarrassing typos off, tighten the portfolio up so people know EXACTLY what you're selling, and that you're GOOD at that, and for god's sake don't make it a secret where you live.

Why, oh why, do all these web sites either leave completely a mystery where the heck this photographer is, or hide it in some obscure corner 3 clicks from the front page? It's gotta be on the FRONT. If you're not in Norfolk, VA, I DON'T CARE. You're never going to turn up when someone googles "photographer huntington west virginia" unless this information is  front and center. Maybe even on every page, say, in the title: "CF Photography, a Huntington, West Virginia photography service."


----------



## itscody (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay so i cut the landscaping page out, I changed the home page, States where im from and the states i service ( KY, Ohio, WV ) 
Portfolio I cut down to the bare min. of photos ones that will draw your attention atleast thats what i think anyways, 

Your right i am far form a professional photographer, But i do think of my self as fairly decent, I do have better quality photos, They just cant be uploaded yet.
Anyways 

The blog is gone your right no one really has time for them, & id prob only update it once a month, if that =| I do have some experince in business so hopefully the changes ive made so far will reflect on the outcome,

I do believe i got most of the grammar taken care of, as for i cut out a lot of pages and went back and reworded them after looking over serveral other sites. 

As for the background colors im still working on that without throwing off kinds of other errors & problems, As i said eariler i chopped down the portfolio size for now & created a client section which is password protected to each client, 
Theres no dead links or empty pages that im aware of now. 
I got rid of alot of the social network buttons just the standard sharing ones stayed. 
I also adjusted prices & added packages which helps on the business side & i removed the order prints page which i may add a option to order single prints at a later time. 

Sorry there are alot of misspelled words im typing from my iPad  if anybody has any more suggestions please let me know CF Photography | Huntington, WV 740.377.8250


----------



## amolitor (Aug 1, 2012)

Vastly improved!

I don't think the photos you picked out are your strongest work, but I do like that the portfolio is extremely focused. When I call you, I know what I'm buying. Interestingly, the photograph you chose to thumbnail as a link to your portfolio IS one of your strongest, but it's not in the portfolio! That's totally cool, though, if that's not the kind of photograph you want to make for clients. If it's not part of the business, don't show it, no matter how strong it is (but maybe it should be part of your business -- you're good at it!)

Rather than enumerate minor typos and suggest tightening up word choices, I am just going to offer an edit of your About page:

_>  Im a young photographer based in Huntington, WV ( Tri State Area ) serving Kentucky, Ohio & West Virginia.

_(changed trailing comma to a period -- this sentence is gold. Strong, simple, and on-point)

> I constantly have my camera with me to capture those once in a  lifetime shots. I hope Ill have the chance to work with you, not only to build my portfolio but to also capture
> photos  that will last a lifetime for you to enjoy. I take pride in the work I do, every shoot is unique in its own way.  I look forward to working with you, and to helping  create
> those lifetime memories.


(more comma -> period changes, "on" -> "own", remove clause about "trying", and make talk more about "you" and less about "me" and "others" which struck me as
 less on-point, less strong, capitalize I here and there)

You might put in a line or two about other interests, your family, your life experience. Just a couple of things so we feel that we "know" you a little, something we
can identify with. If it was mine, I might write something like:

"Being with my daughter, who is also my favorite subject, constantly reminds me that every moment is precious and special. I use my camera to try to preserve and to share
with my family all around the country a few of those moments."

Ok, maybe that's a bit cheesy. But still.


----------



## itscody (Aug 1, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Vastly improved!
> 
> I don't think the photos you picked out are your strongest work, but I do like that the portfolio is extremely focused. When I call you, I know what I'm buying. Interestingly, the photograph you chose to thumbnail as a link to your portfolio IS one of your strongest, but it's not in the portfolio! That's totally cool, though, if that's not the kind of photograph you want to make for clients. If it's not part of the business, don't show it, no matter how strong it is (but maybe it should be part of your business -- you're good at it!)
> 
> ...



I added that photo to my portfolio as well, & i believe i got the about page complete. About | CF Photography Is there anything that i should look at?


----------

